# October 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Oct 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Oct 7, 2009 8PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in September 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize is awesome! I am giving away another one! :shock: 
The winner will receive a LiveTargettLures Yellow Perch. I purchased two of them, I'm keeping one. 8) 
Never heard of these lures? Read on...... https://www.livetargetlures.com/YellowPerch.aspx

Instructions :shock: https://www.livetargetlures.com/YellowPerchIntermediate.aspx

Seems like a very well thought out system.


*And the winner this month is Quackrstackr with 436*


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 1, 2009)

210 For Me.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 1, 2009)

314


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 1, 2009)

126


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 1, 2009)

432


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 1, 2009)

333 please, thats one fancy lookin bait


----------



## bird dogg (Oct 1, 2009)

37


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 1, 2009)

058 for me please


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 1, 2009)

436


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 1, 2009)

181,,,,JIGGY


----------



## kbkid (Oct 1, 2009)

278


----------



## recon2g (Oct 1, 2009)

85 for me


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 1, 2009)

112


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 1, 2009)

same oh same oh 454


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 1, 2009)

12


----------



## Zum (Oct 1, 2009)

# 6


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 1, 2009)

472


----------



## njTom (Oct 1, 2009)

01


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

225!!!!


----------



## ben2go (Oct 1, 2009)

*410*


----------



## poolie (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm going to try a different number this time. Write me down for 373.

Man Jim, that thing looks good enough to fillet and eat.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 1, 2009)

91


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 2, 2009)

440


----------



## jl_rotary (Oct 2, 2009)

398


----------



## fish devil (Oct 2, 2009)

:twisted: 13


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 2, 2009)

Ill try 293 again


----------



## CarlF (Oct 2, 2009)

190


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 3, 2009)

317

I have one of thoose baits in the bass version..It's a good bait


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a nice lookin' lure! 8)


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2009)

169


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 4, 2009)

406


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 4, 2009)

169


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 4, 2009)

1436delta said:


> 169


 :lol: 

Look two posts up.


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 4, 2009)

276


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 6, 2009)

495


----------



## honers (Oct 7, 2009)

pencil me in for ..... 76


----------



## CRAPPIE_SLAYER (Oct 7, 2009)

231


----------



## ejones1961 (Oct 7, 2009)

350


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2009)

*And the winner this month is Quackrstackr with 436*


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you!

(you guys are going to ban me from participation on these  )


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on the win! =D> 8)


----------



## poolie (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats man... that's a nice looking crankbait. Post a pic of what you catch with it.


----------



## recon2g (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool: And the winner this month is Quackrstackr Congrats hope you catch lots of big fish with it.... 8) :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats QuackrStackr! =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 8, 2009)

WTG Quackerstacker.Getting closer ever month.


----------



## Zum (Oct 8, 2009)

Congradulations,hope it catches fish.


----------



## river_wolf (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats QuackrStackr!!


----------

